# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Πρόβλημα με στικάκι USB

## performer

Απευθύνομαι σε όλους τους φίλους που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.
    Αγόρασα ένα στικάκι USB της Toshiba 16GB .Όταν το τοποθετήσω σε υπολογιστή με win XP αναγνωρίζεται και 
ανοίγει κανονικά. Όταν το τοποθετήσω σε υπολογιστή με win 7 εντοπίζεται ότι κάτι έχει συνδεθεί στον υπολογιστή  αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται στην θέση συσκευές με αφαιρούμενα μέσα αποθήκευσης ώστε να μπορώ να το ανοίξω και να αποθηκεύσω ή να κάνω αποστολή προς. Έκανα ενημέρωση λογισμικού από την διαχείριση συσκευών αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε. Υπόψιν ότι στον ίδιο υπολογιστή (win 7) στικάκι της ίδιας εταιρίας 8GB λειτουργεί κανονικά.  
    Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Θέλει άλλο λογισμικό;

----------

